# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Peixes >  Zebrasoma scopas

## Julio Macieira

_Zebrasoma scopas_

----------


## Antonio Amaral



----------


## Matias Gomes

esse é um dos peixes mais tranquilos que tenho no reef, se alimenta muito bem de rações, algas e alimento vivo.

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Mais umas fotos:




Atentamente,

----------

